# Toro Zero Turn Issue



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

So I was out on my Toro 14 38z Time Cutter today. Everything was fine then I was making a slow corner turn and the left side just stopped moving. The handle on that side will not make the tire move at all. I checked the tab in the back that releases the hydro so you can push it, and it was engaged. Is there something I should be looking at, or am I in for an expensive fix? Thanks!


----------



## sblattert (Oct 16, 2010)

Got it taken care of. A part got stuck and would not let the hydro engage. Good now


----------

